# What interesting(odd/funny) things do your Cichlids do?



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

My Red Oscar clears out the gravel in a spot so he can see the African Cichlids in the bottom tank, if I put the gravel back over the sight hole he makes he tears the tank up as to throw a fit and then once he's done throwing a fit he clears his sight hole back out and just sits there watching what's funny is ill put my hand under the tank and he backs up and looks like there's something strange down there...lol

When feeding my to Tiger Oscars if I put the pellets in first they'll start eating and as soon as they do ill drop a couple dried krill in and the one will spit his food out and go eat the krill talk about picky...lol



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I had two oscars who were real characters. They would watch the front door, and if someone came in they knew, they would darken their colors and swim back in forth like dogs wagging their tails in greeting. If they didn't like or know the person, they would go pale and hover in the back of the tank. One was such a drama queen, I knew what kind of day they had just by his sulking or happy behavior! Boy, could he pout! I never dreamed fish could have such vivid personalities before I was owned by oscars.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

hes probably making a hole so he can see his next meal.. in his mind anyhow 
this is why i wanted oscars, i have a blue acara the same, comes boounding to his window to say hello.. now wheres my food lol


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

When I bring food over to my angelfish tank, my two angels will go crazy; literally bouncing off the walls of the tank. About how big do oscars get to be?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oscars can reach lengths in excess of 20".......
when i come around with the Plecocaine container in my hand , the entire fishroom goes nuts.,.


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

I was gonna say 16 inches...but I've read stories of them being 18... 
Loha says 20 I'd believe it... I have 3 one is about 9 and ive had him for about 7-8months and the other two are 4-6 inches and I've had them for 3-4months they get big quick if you do a lot of water changes and good feeding... Also Loha is a good source very knowledgable 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

my acaras remind me of a british bulldog, comes bounding over tail wagging wanting to play, the other... he is the old english sheepdog, shy and scared like hes had it rough in his life


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah.....well you ever get bit by either one of them dogs.....it is a very large OUCH!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol!! Great stories...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

